# Mobilization of splenic flexure



## BCoder1229 (Jun 19, 2015)

If a surgeon is does a laparoscopy mobilization of the splenic flexure and then has to convert to open and  preforms a partial colectomy. I know you can't bill the lap for the splenic flexure and open for the colectomy. 

Would you bill the mobilization of the splenic as open?


----------



## tgenia (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi,
as the code description indicates (mobilization (take down) of the splenic flexure performed in conjunction with a partial colectomy

It is in conjunction with the colectomy, so it will be coded as open, even if they started Lap
Hope this helps


----------

